# Flowerhorn has white dots and losing colour



## tushar_mahendra (Nov 7, 2017)

4 days ago my wish was happy to play and rich in colour. Next day, she was not active but she ate her food. I spotted little with dots on her face so I turned the heater to 30 degree celsius. She moved frequently but was not very active. Just yesterday I cleaned her tank and gave her some food, she had it all. This morning when I woke up she was down there in the corner and wasn't ready to come out. I saw her whole body filled with spots on it and also I felt her colour has faded away. I gave her some pallets to eat but she refused and didn't have them. She's playing with me a little but not having any food. Please suggest me what should I do?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like ich. It can be hard to treat at times. I would get some meds specifically for ich and follow directions.


----------

